# Proper rub time?



## smittyrx (Jun 17, 2018)

How long before you put your meat on the smoker do you apply rub? Do you change the time based on what type of meat you are smoking? Chicken vs Ribs/Butt vs Brisket?


----------



## radio (Jun 17, 2018)

You will get lots of  different answers on that question, and there is no "right or wrong".  Some apply rub the night before, and anywhere in between the time it actually goes in the smoker.  How and what is applied also varies and different meats have different techniques.  Pork generally gets coated in a thin layer of Yellow mustard to hold the rub, while Beef often gets a light rubbing of olive, or other oil to hold the rub on the meat.  Chicken often rinsed, patted dry, then rubbed with oil.  Lots of options on rub, but I prefer a bit of kosher salt and lemon pepper.
I apply the rub as the smoker is coming up to temp and let the meat set until the rub starts looking wet.  I use Jeff's rub for pork and only salt and pepper for beef, but everyone has their own preferences


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 17, 2018)

Pork butt: when it's sitting on the counter warming up before the cook (applied over a base of yellow mustard). Beef short ribs or a chucky: SPGO as they're sitting on the counter warming up. Pork spares or babys: rub applied after trimming, into the fridge for 1.5-2hrs - they'll be wet looking when they come out - sprinkled with light brown sugar and another coat of rub. Chicken: just before going on the smoker. Generally speaking, a dry rub other than than the salt, isn't going to penetrate into the meat very far regardless of time so doing a rub overnight isn't going to increase flavor much - but won't hurt either.


----------



## lamar (Jun 17, 2018)

Radio is right about lots of different answers.  I usually rub my pork the day before and leave in the ref overnight.  Occasionally, I go two days in ref.  It's all good.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2018)

Personally, it depends on the meat. I don't waste mustard on meat. Tried once, went back to olive oil. Regardless of meat, I pat the meat dry with a paper towel, spray with olive or canola oil, then LIGHTLY apply rub. I prepare all my meats like that.

Beef of any kind, plus pork loins/tenderloins: rub is applied 12-72 hours before smoked. My schedule determines the time. 

Pork butt, poultry, spare ribs, country ribs. Apply the rub right before the smoker.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 18, 2018)

I usually apply rub while the smoker is coming up to temp. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2018)

I do like Chris, I put it on just before I smoke it, most of the time.
Al


----------



## rjob (Jun 18, 2018)

One additional suggestion for chicken is brining. Tried with and without brining. Found for us the brining was preferred. Used Pops brine.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 18, 2018)

I like to rub the night before...i used to use mustard on the ribs but lately on rib (and chicken too) i pray on some oil like Crisco grilling spray oil and the rub sticks well and makes chicken skin crispy (if i leave the skin on). as for pork butts i simply use salt or kosher salt heavy the night before for a dry brine. no other rub needed for butts. for beef i use Worcestershire sauce as a binder if not spray and then add black pepper or steak seasoning. i tend not to salt if i use Worcestershire sauce (since its liquid salt) or use any salt based seasonings or rubs.

Just what i do....
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

